# hairpins .



## n brown (Nov 16, 2018)

i love a good hairy road 
The amplified version of Lombard Street. - Album on Imgur


Google Maps

THE WORLD GEOGRAPHY: 12 of the Most Winding Roads Around the World


----------



## 1807truckman (Nov 17, 2018)

I think that would be interesting getting the old 40 tonne artic down that one.

Graham











Urology nurses just take the pee.


----------



## GeoffL (Nov 17, 2018)

I think I'd like to give an honorable mention to the Pas de la Casa in Andorra. We drove that one last April on our way back into France. Most people now take the bypass tunnel, but I wanted to 'do' the pass for the experience. There is a level wild camping place at N 42.53278, E 1.69715, which I wanted to use but Jan overruled me as she wanted somewhere nearer the shops and restaurants. So we ended up in a car park in St. Julia de Loria (N 42.46582, E 1.49449), which has four dedicated camper bays with free EHU but it's on a slope. Just as well that Jan spoke up as, when I got sight of where I'd wanted to stop, it was covered in snow and the access road might have been closed. BTW, the drive over Pas de la Casa was made worse by low cloud -- for much of the way I couldn't see more than a few metres in front of the bonnet!

See this Google maps link for a better appreciation of this hairpin-riddled pass!


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 17, 2018)

I've driven down Lombard Street in San Francisco but this one looks waaaay better :cool1:


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 17, 2018)

GeoffL said:


> I think I'd like to give an honorable mention to the Pas de la Casa in Andorra. We drove that one last April on our way back into France. Most people now take the bypass tunnel, but I wanted to 'do' the pass for the experience. There is a level wild camping place at N 42.53278, E 1.69715, which I wanted to use but Jan overruled me as she wanted somewhere nearer the shops and restaurants. So we ended up in a car park in St. Julia de Loria (N 42.46582, E 1.49449), which has four dedicated camper bays with free EHU but it's on a slope. Just as well that Jan spoke up as, when I got sight of where I'd wanted to stop, it was covered in snow and the access road might have been closed. BTW, the drive over Pas de la Casa was made worse by low cloud -- for much of the way I couldn't see more than a few metres in front of the bonnet!
> 
> See this Google maps link for a better appreciation of this hairpin-riddled pass!


I went up there  at new year as I didnt know the tunnel went to the same place  or would be it be very dear.  I wended my way up with no problems in the 6 foot snowcuts, but the only problems were the idiots parking by those that went skiing and left the cars anywhere it was not a snowdrift..  It was interesting  probably more so than in April . I did like the price of the fuel at 88c per litre unfortunately I was  mostly filled up,  next time  I will be  nearly empty.


----------

